# Question about sable colouration



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all,
I might be getting a sable coloured puppy. I was wondering about the colour changes. I really like the dark ears on the sables but I think I will keep my dog in a long puppy cut. I used to trim the ear hair on my family's toy poodles and bichons so it seems odd to me to think of never trimming, especially if the rest of the body is shorter.

Can anyone comment on how sable colouration changes and if the dark ears that typically remain stay dark to the roots? Or if they are preserved older hair?
Thanks!


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva is a sable. Her ears have the sable tips but beyond that they are gray- not cream like te rest of her, but gray. So the ears are darker than her body but not pure black like her sable tips.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Diva is even prettier in person than her photos!  -Jeanne-


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Mae is a sable. Here are some color changes thus far. Her ear color and muzzle seem to be staying dark. Here's a picture of her now with root color coming in.

I do want to try and keep her longer then Tim. She has dark tips on her torso that might be clipped off at the groomer today so we'll see.

Newborn


19 days


4 wks


7 wks


12 wks


Almost 20 wks - Most recent


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sables almost always lighten… often a LOT. Many end up looking cream color, sometimes with a smattering of darker hair mixed in. And even if you don't ever trim them, eventually, even the tips on the ears will grow out. They still may have a bit more color on their ears than elsewhere, but they all end up MUCH lighter than when they are little puppies. They're always cute, though, no matter what color! 

Remember, color is the LEAST important thing. You fall in love with whatever color puppy you end up with!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Most of the sables I've seen have changed dramatically. My friend bred a very pretty sable lad. He has a few black bits left but for the most part he's an apricot colour now. Still pretty as anything.

Here he is when he was born









And this is him now at 2.5


----------

